# Illustrator: How to gradient to "nothing"



## Blade_Jones (Feb 5, 2005)

Adobe Illustrator quetion: How do you create gradient that dissolves from a color into "nothing"? All I can do is from a color to a color.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

As far as I know, the only thing you can do is set one of the colors to match your background color. There's probably a way to do it though... tried google?:grin:


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

in photoshop you have a quick mask mode. i set a gradient fill to black going to white. i enter quick mask mode and do a gradient fill. the parts of the image that are clear are selected and the parts that are faded red are not. you'll have a gradient between the 2 extremes. when you exit quick mask mode you'll have a selection made. press delete on the keyboard and you get a faded clearance...

i know this is in photoshop, but it might be something similar in illustrator


----------



## E-Liam (Jan 1, 2004)

Hi,

In case anyone needs to know how to do this in GIMP, click on the *Blend* button 










then choose *Gradient*, scroll down and select *FG to Transparent*










which will produce the gradient with whatever foreground colour you choose.

Then choose the *Linear* option from the *Shape* dropdown, 











and you're done.

Cheers

Liam


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

oops. i mis-read the question. i thought you wanted to fade a layer that has an image full of colours to transparency. to do a color fill to transparency, select gradient fill. there is a drop down box on the top bar showing the current foreground and background colours. there is an option to goto foreground to transparency in there. you also need to tick the box on the top bar with transparency. then do you gradient fill.


----------

